# cat-like reflex, scoop up, provide with a stern warning



## patihon

Witam! Jak sie macie? chcialam zasiegnac waszej porady odnosnie jednego zdania... nie dam rady przetlumaczyc go na polski....

Spurs keeper Brad Friedel is known forhaving cat-like reflexes but he was unable to catch the intruderuntil a steward was eventually able scoop him up before instantlyejecting him from the ground, providing the animal with a sternwarning about stadium rules as he sent him on his way.

Jak zrobilibyscie to Wy?

dziekuje...


----------



## BezierCurve

Może tak:

Bramkarz Spursów (Tottenhamu?) Brad Friedel jest znany z kociego refleksu, ale nie był w stanie złapać intruza; dopiero pracownikowi obsługi udało się złapać go, a następnie wyrzucić z boiska, udzielając mu przy okazji surowego upomnienia, zgodnie z zasadami obowiązującymi na stadionie.


----------



## patihon

Dziekuje...  brakowalo mi slow ))


----------



## dreamlike

_providing the animal with a stern warning *about stadium rules *as he sent him on his way._

Zgadzam się z wersją zaproponowaną przez Beziera, z jednym tylko wyjątkiem -_ udzielając mu przy okazji surowego upomnienia *o zasadach panujących* na stadionie. _


----------



## patihon

dziekuje!!!


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> _providing the animal with a stern warning *about stadium rules *as he sent him on his way._
> 
> Zgadzam się z wersją zaproponowaną przez Beziera, z jednym tylko wyjątkiem -_ udzielając mu przy okazji surowego upomnienia *o zasadach panujących* na stadionie. _



Zapomnialiście przetłumaczyć słowo “animal”: „udzielając _zwierzęciu _ przy okazji surowego upomnienia”


----------



## Ben Jamin

patihon said:


> Jak zrobilibyscie to Wy



Bardzo dziwny szyk wyrazów w języku polskim.


----------



## majlo

The thread is not about the word order, though.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Zapomnialiście przetłumaczyć słowo “animal”: „udzielając _zwierzęciu _ przy okazji surowego upomnienia”


jakoś „zwierzę” nie pasuje mi w tym kontekście, tzn. określanie człowieka jako zwierzęcia kojarzy mi się raczej z jego manierami (a nie ogólnym zachowaniem); inna rzecz, gdy ktoś określi go jako „bydlę” lub „bydlaka”. osobiście wolałbym chyba „zwierzaka”, ale to już nie ten sam styl… ech…!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Gdzie jest napisane, że intruz był człowiekiem? W każdym razie do słowa „animal” trzeba się w tłumaczeniu odnieść.


----------



## LilianaB

To dotyczyło kota, jeśli pamiętam dobrze.


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak. Cały artykuł był o tym kociaku, więc pozwoliłem sobie pominąć "zwierzę".


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> To dotyczyło kota, jeśli pamiętam dobrze.


a to psikus!


----------

